# 1.6 TDI Engine



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Looking at a 1.6TDI engined car (vw if you must know!). My question. Are the 1.6 TDI a good engine, or are they under powered? I'm used to vehicles with the older 1.9TDI. Car I'm looking at is a 1.6 (105) golf.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

We've got the 1.6TD in a Caddy Maxi and it's a good engine. You can get late 40's MPG wise around town and late 50's on a run. It's a bit under powered in something as big as a Caddy Maxi but I bet it'll be fine in a Golf or the likes.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

What's it like for acceleration? I know the 1.9 is a rocket anytime I drive it - just takes off. What's it like for say B roads or country roads?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's quite good, a fair amount of torque for its size but again because of the sheer weight it's pulling it could be better.

It only ever feels slow if you're trying to boot it, normal driving even down B roads etc isn't much of an effort.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Look at the figures like bhp\torque rather than engine size.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Get the 2.0 tdi, very nice engine to drive 

Not been in the 1.6 but 105 bhp is like a 1.4 petrol, torque will be good on low end acceleration but don't expect any top end out of the engine


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

I'm driving a 1.6 petrol at the moment and find it to be very weak pulling off, and until you get it up to into higher revs, and higher gears. Was hoping the diesel would be better. Wouldn't dare overtake with what I have, it's very sluggish so I'd like something with plenty of power, that if I wanted to overtake I could, and that's good and lively, when the mindset takes you that way!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I had this engine in a Superb as a replacement taxi when mine was being fixed (greenline model) and found it alright, so much so, that I'm seriously considering getting one, doesn't set the world alight, but then again, a 1.6 diesel never really will, but the fuel economy and low road tax and (in that model) congestion charge free, far outweighs any faster performance in my eyes


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Hmm that's a good point. Up until petrol prices came down recently I was getting killed by my 1.6 in petrol. I had been thinking of a diesel for better economy. I drive between 12 and 18k miles a year


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

millns84 said:


> It's quite good, a fair amount of torque for its size but again because of the sheer weight it's pulling it could be better.
> 
> It only ever feels slow if you're trying to boot it, normal driving even down B roads etc isn't much of an effort.


I would echo those comments.

I've got the 1.6tdi (105) in a Mk 6 Golf. Its got plenty of oomph 95% of the time, just sometimes when you floor it at low revs (around 1000 - 1200 revs) in 3rd gear or above there is a small moment of lag (turbo lag ?) then its off strongly. Never happens when pulling away from a standstill, just a slow rolling boot.

It is such a small hesitation tho, you quickly get used to it and compensate for it and it never then catches you out. Switching to Shell V+ diesel has reduced this hesitation and make the engine more responsive all round.

Once the car is rolling, it is actually quite quick, in a diesel sort of way and you would never think of calling it slow or underpowered.

I get 35mpg absolute minimum when warming up or very short journeys - more usually 45+mpg on short journeys and best I have seen is 65mpg on a long run at motorway speeds


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Should you be worried about Turbo failure problems with this model ?
My thought of thinking is that the Turbo must be running most of the time with the engine being small.
Would the engine have a shorter lifespan than say a 2 litre ? Again with it working harder


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not sure if it's worth mentioning but a stage 1 remap takes these to over 130bhp and improves economy even further (or so I've heard). That's surely more than enough for a run around. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If your not after maximum mpg the look at the 2.0. It's ok but flat around 50-70.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I would echo those comments.
> 
> I've got the 1.6tdi (105) in a Mk 6 Golf. Its got plenty of oomph 95% of the time, just sometimes when you floor it at low revs (around 1000 - 1200 revs) in 3rd gear or above there is a small moment of lag (turbo lag ?) then its off strongly. Never happens when pulling away from a standstill, just a slow rolling boot.
> 
> ...


See this is the car I'm looking at so I'm keen to hear from people who have it. Thanks for responding. Would you say it's got good power to overtake? Are you able to compare it to a 1.9tdi by any chance have you driven one of those?


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

millns84 said:


> Not sure if it's worth mentioning but a stage 1 remap takes these to over 130bhp and improves economy even further (or so I've heard). That's surely more than enough for a run around. :thumb:


I've heard the remapping shatters your engine after a while, that after 2 years or so it's just dead of itself. I would be tying to get a good lifespan from it, so would worry about totalling the engine too soon


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

breney said:


> See this is the car I'm looking at so I'm keen to hear from people who have it. Thanks for responding. Would you say it's got good power to overtake? Are you able to compare it to a 1.9tdi by any chance have you driven one of those?


The 1.9tdi came in about 4 different power levels. You cant compare engine sizes. What did you have before to know what to compare it against.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

breney said:


> See this is the car I'm looking at so I'm keen to hear from people who have it. Thanks for responding. Would you say it's got good power to overtake? Are you able to compare it to a 1.9tdi by any chance have you driven one of those?


 Never driven the 1.9 or 2.0 , but I can say that I would not be put off any overtake in the 1.6tdi Golf..

Might have to drop a gear, but nothing hairy, its got loads of overtaking grunt once past 1500 revs.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

The 1.6 TDi can be a bit rattly with diesel knock.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

ardandy said:


> The 1.9tdi came in about 4 different power levels. You cant compare engine sizes. What did you have before to know what to compare it against.


I'm driving a mk5 golf, 1.6 fsi (petrol). I just think the 105 bhp of the 1.6 mk6 sounds rather weak


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Wife's got a mk7 golf 1.6 tdi and it wouldn't pull the skin of a rice pudding also a bugger at junctions if you don't over do it with the revs tries to stall, that said when it gets going it's not to bad sits at 70mph on motorway without any issues and will accelerate to get round someone! Imo if money allows get the 2ltr


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got experience with both the old 1.9tdi 105hp and the new 1.6tdi 105hp. 

Personally I much prefer the drive of the old model. Doesn't need to be worked hard to make progress, however the 1.6 is a quieter engine.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Hmm that's interesting. I keep hearing mixed opinions on the 1.6


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

I've driven a couple of 1.9's, can't remember the bhp, but think they were maybe 120. They're very lively. Put your foot down and you went somewhere


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The 105 has plenty on of kick when needed, it's smooth and refined on the power delivery and engine quietness they do not stall; I have driven this car few times and did not experience much lag the torque is there when needed.
Even the 1.4 reaches 70 mph with no hesitation on the revs and engine note, I would go for 105 great engine and top car I would drive one for a longer period and see how you do, take it ups hills and see the power delivery, when you buy one fill some v power diesel with a few shots of ecomax this will refine the engine even further on the burn and you will experience less turbo lag, the engine will be smoother on the throttle response.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> The 105 has plenty on of kick when needed, it's smooth and refined on the power delivery and engine quietness they do not stall; I have driven this car few times and did not experience much lag the torque is there when needed.
> Even the 1.4 reaches 70 mph with no hesitation on the revs and engine note, I would go for 105 great engine and top car I would drive one for a longer period and see how you do, take it ups hills and see the power delivery, when you buy one fill some v power diesel with a few shots of ecomax this will refine the engine even further on the burn and you will experience less turbo lag, the engine will be smoother on the throttle response.


Don't stall you say??

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?93551-Stalling


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Looking at the spec sheet, the diesel has more torque than the petrol I have currently, 100nm more. It's the same torque as was in the 1.9 (105)


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

1.6 Golf is pretty good. Not sluggish at all. Enough torque to make it feel punchy and will overtake a slower vehicle no problem.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very Bizarre  I have driven a few with the same engine and have never have stalled one, just drive it like a normal car and the engines fine when pulling away from junctions and standing pull away on hills.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Trip tdi said:


> Very Bizarre  I have driven a few with the same engine and have never have stalled one, just drive it like a normal car and the engines fine when pulling away from junctions and standing pull away on hills.


 I have never had any problems with stalling at all in over a year of ownership.

BTW - as a test today, I found an empty bit of road whilst out and tested my Golf Mk6 1.6TDI (105), phew !, to see where the perceived lack of power was.

Its done just over 20,000 miles and is fuelled by Shell V-power diesel.

On a flat road, there is moderate power up to 1400 revs, then the turbo pulls strongly.

If you are in 3rd gear or above and put your foot down at less than 1400 revs, then there is a slight hesitation / Turbo lag for a second or so until it hits exactly 1400 revs on the clock and it then pulls strongly.

1st or 2nd gear you really don't notice it and the car pulls away strongly. You can pull away comfortably from a standstill with just over 1000 revs on the clock.

I think the issue here is that people used to bigger engine diesels will know that some will pull strongly from almost tickover and it is nigh on impossible to stall them. This 1.6 Golf is like a smaller engine petrol car in that it needs * a little * revs to pull away cleanly.

Anyone who suggests that the 1.6TDi Golf has a * real problem * with stalling must be, frankly, a poor or inexperienced driver.

And, for the avoidance of doubt, I don't **** about getting away from junctions or traffic lights either, I get my toe down and go.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Having driven both a 1.9 TDi and a 1.6 TDi in a Golf and a Skoda Roomster (friends who have gone from the old 1.9 to the new 1.6 back to back) as well as a host of other 1.9 TDi cars with various power outputs and also the 2.0 CR and PD engined cars and now have a Ford/PSA 2.0 DW10 diesel in the S40 I have to agree with the 1.6 owners here in that it isn't a bad engine in it's own right and you will find it perfectly acceptable and IMO if I were buying new I would happily have the 1.6 in preference of the 2.0 (CR 140 if they were still making new mk6's, the 2.0 CR 150 in the mk7 is a whole different ball game) as there isn't that much in it in real world terms, it feels 400 cc smaller than the 2.0 because it is, but it isn't too bad compared with rival 1.6 diesels, save for perhaps the latest generation BMW 1.6's IMO, they are very rapid for their size. The wonky PD power curve in the old 1.9 meant it feels faster than it is, all the noise helps that idea too! The old engine has developed a cult status as being bombproof, but that's a whole different debate.

My only issue with a VAG 1.6 TDi is why only 5 gears VW? Rivals with other small diesels have 6, so the engines lack of power isn't too noticeable under acceleration as there are shorter gaps between the gears. VW used to say it was to save weight but the old MK6 bluemotion with 5 gears was a pain to accelerate in as you had to rev the thing hard to make progress and you used more fuel, it was only really efficient on the move at 55 ish mph. The new only now has 6 gears to minimise the need to rev high before grabbing the next gear, though the regular 1.6 TDi BM Tech has only 5? I would choose the 7 speed DSG gearbox to help this effect if you have your heart set on a Golf :driver:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I have never had any problems with stalling at all in over a year of ownership.
> 
> BTW - as a test today, I found an empty bit of road whilst out and tested my Golf Mk6 1.6TDI (105), phew !, to see where the perceived lack of power was.
> 
> ...


I must be a "poor inexperienced driver" then my bad!!!

All I can say is I won't be buying another vag 1.6tdi!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

nichol4s said:


> I must be a "poor inexperienced driver" then my bad!!!
> 
> All I can say is I won't be buying another vag 1.6tdi!


I would take the car back to VW to investigate if it is the MK7 version warranty is covered.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Got a mk6 golf 1.6 105bhp blue motion done 81k without any problems goes well great on fuel had 91mpg on a long run.
Good power for its size.
stage 1 remap it makes 30bhp and 80nm torqe extra .


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

w138pbo said:


> Got a mk6 golf 1.6 105bhp blue motion done 81k without any problems goes well great on fuel had 91mpg on a long run.
> Good power for its size.
> stage 1 remap it makes 30bhp and 80nm torqe extra .


Have you remapped yours?


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

breney said:


> Have you remapped yours?


yes very recently


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

also had a tuning box on before having it mapped.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

w138pbo said:


> also had a tuning box on before having it mapped.


What would you be able to tell me about the tuning box? I'm thinking from what I've read of putting a tuning box on when if I buy the car. Approx how many miles did you do with it? How did the car perform? Did you notice any issues with the engine running the box etc... Really keen to hear about this car with a box fitted in 'real world' conditions


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

had the box on for over 6k better pick up ran smoother engine sounded quieter went from 50mpg to 52mpg on my 25mile run to work with the box fitted.

lost mpg on longer cruising runs up the motorway.

defiantly noticeable with it fitted but not huge probably more noticeable on the lower bhp ones.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

w138pbo said:


> had the box on for over 6k better pick up ran smoother engine sounded quieter went from 50mpg to 52mpg on my 25mile run to work with the box fitted.
> 
> lost mpg on longer cruising runs up the motorway.
> 
> defiantly noticeable with it fitted but not huge probably more noticeable on the lower bhp ones.


What sort of MPG would you get on the motorway? Sitting at 70mph?


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

breney said:


> Have you remapped yours?





breney said:


> What sort of MPG would you get on the motorway? Sitting at 70mph?


was about 6-8mpg less with the box compared to without it. not really been on the motorway since having it mapped.

have had it up to 91mpg on a long run up the motorway cursing around 60mph without the box fitted.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've currently got a 1.6 tdi dsg mk7 golf loan car. Im really impressed with it. Much better than the manual version and very very smooth. Would recommend.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Wait till the EGR valves go :lol:


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Ended up I've bought the 1.6tdi in the form of a mk6 golf. And talk about being surprised!! This is a cracking wee engine! A big improvement from the 1.6 petrol! Have had it about a month and can only say I am very impressed!


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Ive just gone over 90k in my golf 1.6tdi with no faults.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

breney said:


> Ended up I've bought the 1.6tdi in the form of a mk6 golf. And talk about being surprised!! This is a cracking wee engine! A big improvement from the 1.6 petrol! Have had it about a month and can only say I am very impressed!


Very good choice of car sir, not a fan of Diesels myself but you'll enjoy the Golf - a truly fantastic car. 

Is yours an 'S', 'SE', 'Match' or 'Bluemotion'?



w138pbo said:


> Ive just gone over 90k in my golf 1.6tdi with no faults.


Yours a MK6?


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very good choice of car sir, not a fan of Diesels myself but you'll enjoy the Golf - a truly fantastic car.
> 
> Is yours an 'S', 'SE', 'Match' or 'Bluemotion'?
> 
> Yours a MK6?


Bought a Mk6 Match. Low mileage and only 18months old.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a great shot that, the Reflex Silver really stands out.

Any more pics?


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That's a great shot that, the Reflex Silver really stands out.
> 
> Any more pics?


Just that at the moment I'm afraid


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

breney said:


> Just that at the moment I'm afraid


I have a solid black Match in 3dr form - reasonably rare I believe on the Match.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I have a solid black Match in 3dr form - reasonably rare I believe on the Match.


Nice! I haven't seen many 3dr match!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

breney said:


> Nice! I haven't seen many 3dr match!


Thanks.

I like to think of it as rare and I haven't seen many either but the 5dr is very common.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I like to think of it as rare and I haven't seen many either but the 5dr is very common.


The match doesn't seem to be overly common here in NI, S and SE seem to be there preferred models. I've only seen a small number of match


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

breney said:


> The match doesn't seem to be overly common here in NI, S and SE seem to be there preferred models. I've only seen a small number of match


Not sure why that is.

I know the SE was around before the Match and the Match is it's successor albeit with a slightly better equipment spec.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

breney said:


> Bought a Mk6 Match. Low mileage and only 18months old.


Same as mine, which is a 62 plate 1.6tdi Golf Match in Reflex Silver.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Same as mine, which is a 62 plate 1.6tdi Golf Match in Reflex Silver.


Mine is a 12 plate 1.4 TSI (122) in Solid Black.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Very good choice of car sir, not a fan of Diesels myself but you'll enjoy the Golf - a truly fantastic car.
> 
> Is yours an 'S', 'SE', 'Match' or 'Bluemotion'?
> 
> Yours a MK6?


yeah mk6 bluemotion (105bhp version)

now added 18" sirocco alloys and front fogs so far and a remap.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Quite a big thread on the Money supermarket forum about Mk6 Golf and EGR valve issues.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=4849816


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Pictures are from a 12000 miles VAG 1.6tdi which blew up, big time.

Note the hole, and daylight visible through the block and the crack running the full length of the engine block (black bit basically being held on by the sump at the bottom).....


The same engine from the other side with a massive hole in the block where more daylight can be seen through the block, and the crankshaft and remains of conrods can be seen.....


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Whao!! Somebody must have just sat on the limiter all the time


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

We think the turbo leaked oil into the engine intake and it "ran away with itself", meaning it ran flat out on it's own oil. 

Oh, and according to the service light, it was 4000 miles overdue an oil change service.


----------

